# Sir Robert Edwards has passed away



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

http://news.sky.com/story/1076308/ivf-pioneer-sir-robert-edwards-dies

Not a discussion point as such, but I am sure many of us are so thankful to this man and his piooneering research which kicked off IVF and brought it into what helps us today


----------



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

second that, where would we be today with out him xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ditto to that, forever grateful


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Such sad news   thanks to this amazing man and the wonders of science I have a beautiful son. May he rest in peace. Forever grateful.


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Such an amazing man, his science has given us hope


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

Amazing pioneer, has given me hope, and for that I thank him very much 

May he find a beautiful resting place

xxxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

We all have so much to thank this man for, thank god he was so brave and believed that all childless couples deserved the chance of having a family despite what his critics said.


----------



## Trixy1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Amazing man, so grateful to all his work. I cried (hormones!) when I heard it on the news earlier.


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

What a genuine legacy to leave - he certainly changed my life for the better.

KA xxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes big lump in my throat watching this news, bless him forever


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ditto all the above. Thanks to him for giving us hope.


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

RIP Robert Edwards.  If it wasn't for your pioneering work I won't be 12 weeks pregnant today, for that I will be eternally grateful. xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I was deeply saddened to learn of the death of Sir Robert Edwards, without the strength of his conviction and his determination to help infertile couples - I would not be the happy and contented Mother I am today.

I will be eternally grateful for the generosity of spirit this wonderful man exuded.... there are 4.3 million families out there who have realised their dreams because of the inspiring work of Sir Robert and Dr Steptoe - may you both rest in eternal peace - and your families continue to gain strength and support from the legacy you wonderful men have left behind.  God bless - thank you for the wonderful gifts you have left with us.

Sheila - a forever grateful ICSI Mammy x x x


----------

